# Flo



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Anyone ever heard of "Flow"? I'm growing it but don't know much about it. Can I make it more potent?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

its all in the trichomes. did you check the link i put in your thread. it tells all about flo.


----------

